
How to Hire a Head of Customer Success for Your Startup - ttunguz
http://tomtunguz.com/customer-success/
======
ferrantim
This really isn't about how to hire a head of customer success so much as why
you need one, which you absolutely to. Not necessarily in name, but in
practice. Churn is a killer, a first silent (because at small revenue, new
growth masks it) then very noisy.

